# [SOLVED] I forgot my Intel PROset profile password



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

If I'm not posting in the correct area, somebody please direct me to the correct spot. I'm having a heck of a time trying to remember my password. I'm trying to reconfigure the profile to my wireless printer and I forgot the password. I can't just delete the profile because it demands the password. There is no option to retrieve a lost password either. Here are the details of the adapter and software versions:

Adapter: 2100 3a Mini PCI adapter Driver version: 7.1.4.4

Intel/PROset Wireless app version is 1.2.4.35

This is for a Dell D600.

Does anyone have any suggestions please?


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: I forgot my Intel PROset profile password*

Problem solved. Uninstall the PROset App and reinstall. I was hesitant at first because I had a lot of connections I didn't want to lose, but I cut my losses and was in the better for it!


----------

